# still waiting



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

So its been about 3 days since i posted about asking if my mice where in labor and, well they werent cause im still waiting. I have no idea when they have mated. One of the prego does is the biggest ive ever seen, the other one cant even reach her down stairs office any more. (just kidding lol) The biggest one ive been seeing her babies move inside her, she has been very lazy in the past couple days so i dont know if thats something or what?? So yea just wanted to udpate every one. "thanks"


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

what was the last date that they were with the buck? But if there big it souldnt be long, with mine at about 2weeks they are a little pudgey but they get big in the elast week so i know when they get like that they have under a week to go. Do u have a pic of how they look now?


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

One of them did have babies last night.Im still waiting for the other, but i dont know how many babies she had. Yea im excited to see what colors their gonna be im kinda expecting black but who knows.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

glad one has finaly poped for you


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I beleive that the other may have them to night or tommorow cause she is huge and they werent that big in size difference. I think she may have more then the first but we will see i dont even know how much the other had lol. I counted eight but she was on some and they were also pilled upon each other. I cant wait to see the color and, when do you think i can lift the house to see them??


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

The female that had her babies the other night had six babies i really thought their were more but i geuss not. Awewell 
Is it normal for first time mothers to have small babies?? They were born on the night of the 28th and it looks like they were just born?? 
When i had my other mice and i bred them there babies were quit big and like 10 to a litter so i dont know if its normal for first time mothers to have such small babies??? I mean there is no substancial size difference in the head and the body. Everything is puportionately correct but small??


----------

